# Joint meet 14th Dec - Warks, West Mids & East Mids 7pm



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the interest so far folks...looks like a joint meet between Warwickshire,West Mids and East Mids is on the cards! 

The proposed venue:

The George in the Tree 
Kenilworth Road, 
Balsall Common, 
Berkswell, 
West Midlands 
CV7 7EX Tel. 01676 533118 Fax. 01676 535929

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =7&out.y=8

The venue has two large car parks, aim for the main one that is accessed off the roundabout by the pub. Start time is 7pm and festive and non festive fayre is available in the pub..I'll bring some crackers.... :wink: 

Please add your name to the list if you can make it..look forward to seeing you on the 14th!

LoTTie


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> At the meet last week we mentioned testing the water for a pre-Xmas gathering of the Warwickshire meet contingent....
> 
> I am suggesting a meet on the 14th Dec at The Waterman again, kicking off at 7.00 pm for those that might want to get some pre-Xmas TT gazing in and a chance to sample the excellent festive fayre at the Waterman pub.
> 
> ...


Ooerr Emma

14th Dec and The Watermans is rather close geographically and timewise to 12th Dec and The Plough.

Dave


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, I'm happy to readjust......I can't make the 12th unfortunately as I have an AGM for something else.... 

Just testing the water.....the 18th or 19th could also be possibles?


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

As its getting a little close to xmas, how about having a joint meet in the middle, say Balsall common area??????


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds good to me....I'll go anywhere and work to anything as long as it isn't the 12th!! :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

What about the 14th then, i dont know many pubs round there apart fromt the one at the start of Balsall common, opposite the station or the hotel on the other side of the village, but your ideas please as i dont know the area.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Sounds good to me....I'll go anywhere and work to anything as long as it isn't the 12th!! :roll:





YOGIBEAR said:


> What about the 14th then, i dont know many pubs round there apart fromt the one at the start of Balsall common, opposite the station or the hotel on the other side of the village, but your ideas please as i dont know the area.


I like it, I like it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

A joint meet on Thursday 14th Dec gets my vote!!

Fraser, do you mean?:

The George in the Tree
Kenilworth Road,
Balsall Common,
Berkswell,
West Midlands
CV7 7EX Tel. 01676 533118 Fax. 01676 535929

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....e=&keepicon=&zm=0&scale=50000&out.x=7&out.y=8

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Dave to be honest i dont know :roll:

But it sounds like the start of a plan, now where is Lottie [smiley=gorgeous.gif] as it is her thread


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry guys....I've been in Leeds all day working!!! :roll:

The 14th at the George in the Tree sounds like a most excellent plan.....it has a large car park and does plenty of food...... 8)

So, 7pm for festive or non festive nosh and TT gazing? 

Come on then folks, anyone else around on that date? I'll be PMing you! :wink:  You can see Fraser's impression of an alien again...  

Add your name:

LoTTie


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, did someone say joint meet? 

Alright if I see about the East Mids lot coming over?

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nem said:


> Sorry, did someone say joint meet?
> 
> Alright if I see about the East Mids lot coming over?
> 
> Nick


That would be excellent!!  8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool, I'll get a post up then for my lot.

Might be a good idea then if you update the top post on this thread witht he full details and I'll direct my lot to this thread for full info.

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Dont you just love it when a plan comes together


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Top post amended with details. 

Fraser will you bringing your devil eyes again?? :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have a departmental end of year review in... Wolverhampton  So, providing everything works out, I should be there


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thats me in as well, i will post up another thread so that no one misses it
I will post up on the TTOC site the link to here
LoTTie can you do yours? or do you want me to do it for you :idea:

Fraser


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

YOGIBEAR said:


> i dont know many pubs round there


You called?  :roll:

The George in The Tree - you all seem to know that one already. Beefeater.
The Railway - guess what? By the station!
The Brickmakers Arms - also by the station, about 500yds up from The Railway.
The Saracens Head - outskirts of BC, 2-for-1 place.
The White Horse - just re-opened 2 weeks ago, "gastropub", _very _nice food (went last week). Click here for menu. White Horse definitely the best grub (IMHO) - but the Beefeater has definitely upped it's game considerably from what I remember years ago (I got a 50% voucher a couple of months ago, and tried it, pretty good actually).

But as you've already chosen my local (The George) I guess it would be rude of me not to come for a pint or two!!  (work permitting of course, pain in the ar5e that it is, may be in Bolton that day  ).

Was gonna come to The Waterman for the last meet, but afraid that a long weekend in Venice took priority  . Will try harder this time


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know many pubs round there
> ...


I agree with you Neil, the Whitehorse is loads better for food but the George has a bigger carpark.
I didn't know Balsall was your local....went to Heart of England School (then King Henry VIII in Cov)....from Hampton originally.....pop there every week as my mates still live there!

Anyway, count me in on the 14th as I've booked the whole week off work!!!


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know many pubs round there
> ...


I agree with you Neil, the Whitehorse is loads better for food but the George has a bigger carpark.
I didn't know Balsall was your local....went to Heart of England School (then King Henry VIII in Cov)....from Hampton originally.....pop there every week as my mates still live there!

Anyway, count me in on the 14th as I've booked the whole week off work!!!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

robthebubble said:


> I agree with you Neil, the Whitehorse is loads better for food but the George has a bigger carpark.
> I didn't know Balsall was your local....went to Heart of England School (then King Henry VIII in Cov)....from Hampton originally.....pop there every week as my mates still live there!


You are a local boy indeed then! Albeit a sow-lee-hal boy now :roll:

Good old Henry's eh? Didn't know anyone that went there, but did know folk at Bablake (though going back a few years now!).


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Cool, I'll get a post up then for my lot.
> 
> Might be a good idea then if you update the top post on this thread with the full details and I'll direct my lot to this thread for full info.
> 
> Nick


Nice one Nick! I do like three-way 

It'll be good to have the East Mids crew over here.

Add me and Gill to the list Emma!

Dave


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> robthebubble said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you Neil, the Whitehorse is loads better for food but the George has a bigger carpark.
> ...


That's true....always been a sow-lee-hal boy...didn't like Henry's...Cov scum! :lol: Not really, it was OK, but nobody liked Bablake....we were banned from playing rugby against them for many years due to fighting!!! :lol: :lol:

Anyway, see you on the 14th!

Rob


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Count me in - only 20 minutes from me and half my family live in Balsall Common!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Excellent, thanks for all the replies so far.... - looking good for the 14th folks!!  :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

It will be good to see you again Warren :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> It will be good to see you again Warren :wink:


You're quite right Fraser - it's been too long! Looking forward to seeing you, Dave and Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > It will be good to see you again Warren :wink:
> ...


Blimey! Where did you spring up from Warren mate?!?!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

TThriller said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > YOGIBEAR said:
> ...


I have risen from the ashes Dave - I drive again!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

The attendees so far......(have I missed anyone?)

LoTTie [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Yogibear [smiley=chef.gif] 
TThriller + TTMinxx :-* 
Nem  
CH_Peter (+1??!) :roll: 
nutts :wink: 
faulky 8) 
neil1003 :lol: 
robthebubble [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
WozzaTT [smiley=dude.gif]

Not too late to join in folks, this should be a good meet!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gonna send a PM out tonight to all my lot, as they all seem to have decided hibernation is the way to go this year...

:?

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

"+1" doesn't know whether she's coming or not. Yet. :roll:


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Is that cos there aint no PUD on the menu!! :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

faulky said:


> Is that cos there aint no PUD on the menu!! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Just incase you guys didn't know, and if your coming from the A45 direction, there is a speed camera on the way after the first roundabout about 500 yards away....wouldn't want any of you kiddies to get carried away with the foot to the floor! :wink:

Rob


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

robthebubble said:


> wouldn't want any of you kiddies to get carried away with the foot to the floor! :wink:


...especially as it's a long straight dual-carraigeway with a 50mph speed limit :?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> robthebubble said:
> 
> 
> > wouldn't want any of you kiddies to get carried away with the foot to the floor! :wink:
> ...


Yeah! the morons that set speed limits where there is not REAL justification should be castrated...


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> robthebubble said:
> 
> 
> > wouldn't want any of you kiddies to get carried away with the foot to the floor! :wink:
> ...


Insane change of speed level......based on several bad accidents which were IIRC not caused by speed but by the turning gaps across the road........so they close the gaps off but also reduce the speed! Madness. Clear open road, 50mph. :x

Numbers are coming along nicely folks....I may even bring some homemade mince pies!! :lol: 8)


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Table is confirmed at The George in the Tree for 7.30, meet in the car park from 7.00 pm...- for any late comers who might not know us I'll leave directions at the bar so just ask for the TTOC table (easily spotted by the PUDS being demolished!) 8)

The "celebration menu" applies I believe, which appears to be 3 courses for Â£14.95 plus a free disposable camera and bottle of wine for a party of over 6.....cue more photos of Fraser's devil eyes.. 

See you all on Thursday


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > robthebubble said:
> ...


Better book Friday off work then folks!!! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

faulky said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > neil1003 said:
> ...


I presume that's due to over eating and not drinking...as we are all driving there!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I'm not driving :lol:

And I'd taken the "day off work" comment as being a slight on LoTTie's cooking skills


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> I'm not driving :lol:
> 
> And I'd taken the "day off work" comment as being a slight on LoTTie's cooking skills


I think I may err on the side of caution and pop into Tesco on the way......although I've never heard of anyone being seriously ill from a mince pie......(yet)..... :wink:


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> I'm not driving :lol:
> 
> And I'd taken the "day off work" comment as being a slight on LoTTie's cooking skills


Good point!...I think I'll give the mince pies amiss thanks Lottie...unless they are from Tesco! :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll have you all know I taught ole Nigella a few tricks along the way. :wink: :roll: 

My mince pies will be eaten. Or else. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> I'll have you all know I taught ole Nigella a few tricks along the way. :wink: :roll:  [smiley=whip.gif]


Nothing to do with cooking, were they though? :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

tell me more, is it the plot or pudding that thickens??????????


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Emma,

Please put me down as a maybe.

Steve


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Emma,
> 
> Please put me down as a maybe.
> 
> Steve


No problem, hope you can make it!! 

See everyone tomorrow, forecast doesn't look too bad....my TT will be FILTHY as it is already grubby and I'm in Cambridge tomorrow. 

Drive safe and see you at The George in the Tree! 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

See you all tomorrow night 

It's gonna be a gud'un [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dave


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Had a most excellent joint meet last night at The George in the Tree in Balsall Common....total of 13 attendees including some new faces so my nagging is paying off of local TTers!! Big thanks very much to all who attended especially as some made quite a trek from the West and East Mids regions! 

Particular highlights would have to be TThriller attempting to get into the wrong car... : (easily done, easily done...... ), Nem's introduction to the effect of a Haldex controller (nice one but I fear more trips to APS for the qS....), TTLaw's white TT - by god its lovely in the flesh, works so well....and HUGE puddings!!! 

Cheers for the beep on lock too Nem, nice one and good to see a fault free scan as well! nutts, thanks for the nice little drive home too, impromptu mini cruise! 

Great meet everyone, thanks once again.

Heres to the next one! 

PS My photos were useless - I know people were snapping away, did anyone get anything good?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got some pics, will get them up after work, would have done last night if the forum was working.

Was indeed a great night all round, was well worth the 60 mile trip down for the evening.

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Agree with you both,
when there is such a good night on offer 60 miles is well worth the trip. 

Another cracking night


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

A good night indeed! 

Someone remind me, Channel 5, Monday nights at what time?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> A good night indeed!
> 
> Someone remind me, Channel 5, Monday nights at what time?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That really did provoke the quote of the evening, but I'm too shy to post it on here!! :roll:


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > A good night indeed!
> ...


Pm me with that one then Lottie, we mere morsels on the outskirts missed out! :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Here we go...


















































































Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Excellent, thanks for the pics Nem, looking good. 8)


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> A good night indeed!
> 
> Someone remind me, Channel 5, Monday nights at what time?


11.30pm!  Errr...I mean I think...not that I've checked or anything like that!...Errr.....moving swiftly on.....it was a great night, food and company was top notch! Thanks to NEM for sorting out the bits on the car!

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Currently *cough* downloading the first 7 eppisodes out of 8 *cough*



Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nem said:


> Currently *cough* downloading the first 7 eppisodes out of 8 *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


 :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, a brilliant, lively and very humourous evening with the great company. That's the hallmark of TTOC evening meets!

Some more photos for you all:

Photo (1) The line up at the back:










Photo (2) From the side:










Photo (3) The pair at the front:










Photo (4) The party begins:










Photo (5) The rest of the party










Photo (6) Lottie's idea of a blowjob :roll: :lol: (look closely and you can see a bubble forming) And notice how Yogibear has disguised his "alien eyes" as a nice pair of shiners 










Photo (7) The Devil rides a TT :lol:










TThriller


----------

